# Sifuphil has died



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

I am very sad to report that Philly has died. During this past year, his  health deteriorated badly. Thursday night, his roommate found him in a coma, and all  efforts by EMT to revive  him were unsuccessful. I have no words.


----------



## gennie (Jul 28, 2019)

RIP Phil


----------



## Matrix (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear that. @SifuPhil is one of the first members to help this forum get off the ground. He was always so funny, kind and special. Phil was still very young, he was in his early sixties if I remember correctly. This is just so sad and shocking. RIP Phil, you will be dearly missed. Thanks for letting us know, Shalimar.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 28, 2019)

Nooooooooo

Stunned, absolutely stunned.

Was already missing him on the forum.

RIP Sifuphil


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2019)

DAMN

This is just too shocking

We'd PM'd each other not that long ago

Gone waaay too soon


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Such shocking news to get first thing this morning.  ...   Phil had a heart of gold and was just a wonderful person .... will always remember his great humor and kind words.  So sorry to hear this.  
Thank you @Shalimar  for letting us know.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words. 60 is far too young to die. But he still lives in the memories of those of us he touched with his laughter, kindness, and delightfully eccentric mind. Sleep well, Philly,


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh dear Lord. So sorry to hear this. Phil was one of my first friends on this forum. Loved the guy. Tell your funny stories in heaven buddy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Pappy, he thought you were wonderful,


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm so sorry Shalimar.  This is so sad...he was such a nice guy!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 28, 2019)

My condolences.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh no!
Too young, too loved to have left us.  

Eternal rest grant unto him, O Lord, 
 and let perpetual light shine upon him. 
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Again, thank you all for your thoughtful words. I know how much his sf friends meant to him.


----------



## Pam (Jul 28, 2019)

So very sorry. RIP Phil.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 28, 2019)

Always enjoyed seeing his posts and reading them. Very sad to hear this, Rest In Peace Sifuphil.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh Shalimar, so sorry to hear this sad news about Phil.  He was so wise and funny, and seemed to have a heart of gold.  He will be greatly missed.  Rest peacefully Phil, we will never forget you.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you so much, my friends.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2019)

I am sorry to hear this news. 
Phil was a unique individual who made his mark on all of us who knew him online.
My condolences and love to you, Shali, for your loss.


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2019)

This is such sad news. 
He brought so much healing laughter to the forum 
and a keen wit for all to enjoy. 
I'm sorry shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you Warri and Lara,


----------



## Ronni (Jul 28, 2019)

I didn't know him.  He was obviously loved, and now missed.  My heartfelt condolences to each of you who have been impacted deeply by this news and to whatever family he left behind.


----------



## 911 (Jul 28, 2019)

I enjoyed reading his posts. He was very worldly and funny at times.

RIP, Phil.


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh, Shali, I'm so sorry to hear that. Phil was such a unique character and so fun to interact with.   He had a wonderful way of looking at things.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 28, 2019)

Such sad news.   RIP, Phil.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you so much, guys.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2019)

RIP Phil


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh, no! Terrible news to see first thing. Shalimar, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2019)

I am so sad to hear this,may he RIP.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear this news,may he rest in peace


----------



## nan (Jul 28, 2019)

So sorry to read of phil's passing,my sympathy goes to his loved ones.
RIP Phil


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 28, 2019)

R I P phil---you will be missed


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 28, 2019)

OMG!  Phil was such fun.  I have missed him on the board lately but assumed he was just taking a break.  God loves the funny guy.  RIP Pal...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Twinkles and Jim.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 28, 2019)

This just breaks my heart. I can only imagine how broken yours must be,Shali


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 28, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Twinkles and Jim.


Shali, Hang in there.  I know how close you and Phil were.  Have courage.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

For Philly
I hear you in the silent pulse of all green lives
Which lift their face each day,
For comfort in the dance that thrives
Lulled in Life’s embrace.
Loved one, 
You burned in me this fervent Spring
Which flowered in your grace,
Until my heart became a joyous sun
No sorrow shall deface.

Sleep well, Wolf eyes. See you when the
Wheel spins again.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you Marie, so very beautiful and poignant


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 28, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 73447


Beautiful Marie.  I like to think that pertains to my Detta too.  For anyone who doesn't know, Detta was my wife and is now in the Lords heaven.  She passed 1/30 this year.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 28, 2019)

@AZ Jim   I found that poem many years ago, when an online friend from another forum died after a long illness.  I have used it often.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

Heartfelt condolences. Phil was definitely one of a kind. I'd wondered how he was doing. 

Rest In Peace, and peace to you, Shali.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2019)

I am so very sorry to hear this.  I enjoyed Philly's humor and genuineness and looked forward to his posts.  He always had a funny story to tell.  His stories about his childhood misadventures brightened many a day for me.  He seemed to be truly a kind man and I liked him a lot.

Shali, please accept my sincere condolences on the passing of this dear man.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you so much Pinky and Butterfly.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2019)

Noooooo! 
Philly is legendary. 
I’m so sad. 
My condolences Shalimar.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2019)

I haven’t been this down since visiting my eldest son in the psych ward of OSP

Philly was an immediate friend

We clicked on many, most any, things

Had several PMs, some deep, some freaking hilarious

Wish now I could retrieve them

They’d be keepsakes, treasures

He was the first to permit me to include him in my fractured taproom scenes

More than a good sport



We shared some personal stuff

Nuthin’ sappy, just real things

And Philly…he was as real as they come



I don’t think I’ll ever meet another Philly

I really don’t want to

Gems should never be duplicated



I heard he went out at peace with things

Very happy for that

Hope to do the same



I have more words, but dammit, I can’t see to type right now



So, here’s some early taproom scenes, starring my buddy



























Heh, he enjoyed them almost as much as I did making them

Keep a place for me, buddy

Luv ya, man


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you for the condolences Keesha, and thank you Gary for making me smile.


----------



## Linda (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh Shalimar, I am so sorry to hear this.  I have missed Phil being on the forum lately.  He was always so kind and very funny.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2019)

This is really sad news. he was a funny man


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Linda, thank you so much. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you rkunsaw.


----------



## JimW (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Shalimar, Gary and others that were close to Phil. I only knew him a short while, but he seemed like a great guy.

Rest In Peace Phil.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## 911 (Jul 29, 2019)

I still remember the first time that I logged into SF and saw the handle or screen name “sifuphil.” I knew the word sifu from when I had attended some martial arts training classes at both the FBI Academy and also at Fort Indiantown Gap, which is a National Guard military base here in Pennsylvania. BTW, “sifu” is Chinese for master or teacher. 

I asked Phil if he taught or was a master in martial arts and if so, which ones. He said that he was both and taught many different martial arts. I told him that after I had witnessed the black belts in both Karate and Judo, I really respected their abilities. 

Phil was very philosophical with many of his posts. I think he may have had some connection to Chinese philosophy. 

He hasn’t posted for quite awhile and I often wondered whatever happened to him. It’s not my nature to impose or be intrusive, unless I was working. Phil is the type of person that only comes around once in a great while. He will surely be missed.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

911 said:


> I still remember the first time that I logged into SF and saw the handle or screen name “sifuphil.” I knew the word sifu from when I had attended some martial arts training classes at both the FBI Academy and also at Fort Indiantown Gap, which is a National Guard military base here in Pennsylvania. BTW, “sifu” is Chinese for master or teacher.
> 
> I asked Phil if he taught or was a master in martial arts and if so, which ones. He said that he was both and taught many different martial arts. I told him that after I had witnessed the black belts in both Karate and Judo, I really respected their abilities.
> 
> ...



https://www.martialartsvideos.com/author/sifuphil/   ...   @911

He also had a very entertaining blog over the years.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2019)

911 said:


> I still remember the first time that I logged into SF and saw the handle or screen name “sifuphil.” I knew the word sifu from when I had attended some martial arts training classes at both the FBI Academy and also at Fort Indiantown Gap, which is a National Guard military base here in Pennsylvania. BTW, “sifu” is Chinese for master or teacher.
> 
> I asked Phil if he taught or was a master in martial arts and if so, which ones. He said that he was both and taught many different martial arts. I told him that after I had witnessed the black belts in both Karate and Judo, I really respected their abilities.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful well loved man. The good news is that he’s in an awesome place now and knows how much he’s loved. 
Now he could do anything he wants with no earth bound restrictions or pain of any kind.


----------



## Trade (Jul 29, 2019)

I am really sorry to hear this. Like Jim W. , I did not get to know him very well but from what I did see of him he seemed to be a really cool and decent dude.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you everyone. He was a unique and brilliant man, dealt a terrible genetic blow. Both his elder brothers perished from diabetes. They were in their forties, and they did not go gently as he did.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2019)

I read a book Phil had on Amazon which was a total riot. I wish I could find it again.

It was Phil in his younger days and riding his bike down a steep hill. The bike got away from him and the way he told the story was so funny.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I read a book Phil had on Amazon which was a total riot. I wish I could find it again.
> 
> It was Phil in his younger days and riding his bike down a steep hill. The bike got away from him and the way he told the story was so funny.


Was it this one?   https://www.amazon.com/Great-Hamste...bonifonte&qid=1564427474&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 29, 2019)

Very sorry to read this. My condolences.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks so much Ruth.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Was it this one?   https://www.amazon.com/Great-Hamste...bonifonte&qid=1564427474&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0


I just read the free chapters. Hilarious!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your devastating loss, Shalimar


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you so much Olivia


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Was it this one?   https://www.amazon.com/Great-Hamste...bonifonte&qid=1564427474&s=books&sr=1-2-fkmr0



Yes, thanks so much.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear this ..My condolences, and prayers for all.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you Seeker


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear this.  Loved his posts! RIP, Phil.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

Never knew him, but after reading everyone's kind words about him, I wish I had... RIP Phil and God Bless all surrounded by his thoughts...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

Condolences, very sorry to read this. Phil always seemed to be one of a kind, the world needs more of them!! R.I.P


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2019)

Condolences to his family . 
R.I.P. Philly.


----------



## Lara (Jul 30, 2019)

About SifuPhil*

He was a retired T'ai Chi and Qigong instructor and Doctor of Oriental Medicine. With over 35 years of experience in these fields, he felt it was time to put pen to paper and get the word out about the amazing benefits of T'ai Chi and Qigong by writing "T'ai-Chi for Seniors".

In the ten years since its publication thousands of people have benefited from the simple yet effective exercises. He was also the author of "How To Buy Weed", a buyers guide to purchasing marijuana, and the just-published "The Great Hamster Land-Speed Record", a humorous look at growing up.

*Bio from the Amazon site for his book...but i replaced his real name with his SF username


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

This was kind of a shock- really sucks.   
We disagreed on a lot, but Phil was a good guy, I liked and respected him.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you so much, Janice.


----------



## toffee (Aug 3, 2019)

Sorry to have not known him -he sounded a good guy , it is very sad to hear about him -no age at all..


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2019)

I tell myself his passing was brief and painless. He was spared much of the drawn out debilitation severe diabetes can bring. To die in one’s sleep is as good as it gets. But far too young.


----------

